# What's the Biggest Thing Holding Obama Back as He Tries to Turn Around the Economy?



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

_AP_

*YOU DECIDE: **What's the Biggest Thing Holding Obama Back as He Tries to Turn Around the Economy?*

*Time to Hit Reset on Economy Strategy?* |

*Obama Brushes Aside Concern of Double-Dip Recession*

*Pawlenty: Obama Satisfied With 2nd-Rate Economy* |

*Poll Shows Romney Leading GOP, in Dead Heat With Obama*

*GOP Candidate: 'Elitist' Snub Won't Deter 2012 Ambitions* |

Senate Confirms Obama's Pick for Solicitor General


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2011)

*Re: What's the Biggest Thing Holding Obama Back as He Tries to Turn Around the Econom*

I'm just a dullard, but I take my sheltered little world, and apply it to the whole situation. As a consumer, when things started going south, I have tried to streamline expenses:
1. Consolidated credit cards, locked them, and will have them ALL paid off 12/12 (which will be interesting if I'm around to enjoy the extra 300$ a month according to Mayans)
2. We started looking at how we shopped, and drove, to save gas.
3. Started growing a garden, and close to securing chickens. (ya ya... bring on the jokes)
4. Slowly cutting out discretionary spending, in order to get our fixed expenses within my base salary.

What has the .gov done? The exact fucking opposite. No tightening of belt, just pointing finger, printing $$, social engineering, and spend more? The gas prices aren't a supply problem, it's a 'dollar is worth shit' problem. QE1, QE2, and possibly QE3? Well played government.

Does fixing your financial life sting? It sure does, but at some point the fucking party has to end, everyone has to put their big-boy pants on, and... wtf... I'm preaching to the choir here.


----------



## ShmitDiesel (May 21, 2010)

*Re: What's the Biggest Thing Holding Obama Back as He Tries to Turn Around the Econom*



5-0 said:


> ]3. Started growing a garden, and close to securing chickens. (ya ya... bring on the jokes)


Nothing better than fresh eggs.


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

*Re: What's the Biggest Thing Holding Obama Back as He Tries to Turn Around the Econom*

His ego.


----------



## DEI8 (Jan 20, 2006)

*Re: What's the Biggest Thing Holding Obama Back as He Tries to Turn Around the Econom*




























And Most of all your self










I could go on and on!!!! But you get the piont it everybody that you associate yourself wiith:stomp::stomp::stomp:


----------



## rg1283 (Sep 14, 2005)

I thank god I have a full time job. I have had a budget since the beginning of the year and net about $400-$500 in the savings each month. But stupid surprise expenses. Even though its just me. Excise Tax. Etc. All my debt will be paid off by 2014. I could do it sooner but working 6 sometimes 7 days a week on 11-7 was getting ridiculous. So I cut down to 5 days a week and pick up OT as needed. 

I feel for anyone who is forced to work Mandatory OT.

The media hype over the .1% is ridiculous. It's scares people.

Another concern is the tea bag right anti-union people. So each candidate (once everyone stops throwing their hat into the ring for president) will be throughly looked at.

I expect Obama to be gone. The House and Senate is unpredictable where that will go.

I just Hope July 1st all of the Police officers and other .gov hard working employees keep their jobs.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

*Re: What's the Biggest Thing Holding Obama Back as He Tries to Turn Around the Econom*

reality


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

*Re: What's the Biggest Thing Holding Obama Back as He Tries to Turn Around the Econom*

he's a socialist. it didn't work for the Russia, China, etc.

people want to own stuff and spend their own money.

why the left in this country still thinks they can make communism work is beyond me.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

*Re: What's the Biggest Thing Holding Obama Back as He Tries to Turn Around the Econom*

My professional opinion would be his lack of experience. Obama bit off way more than he can chew, and the people around him have all jumped ship seeing pending doom, except Geitner and hes a tax cheat.


----------

